# Everyone, Read This!!!!!!!!!!



## MACLOVA (Dec 29, 2001)

CAN U SEE THIS?.... YES? THEN REPLY!!! NO ONE EVER REPLYS TO MY THREADS!!!   WHY NOT ? ....I AM HERE HERE!!!! HERE!!!!     ......... ARG I THINK I AM GOING CRAZY!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 29, 2001)

Is this your natura state or did you have too much coffee this morning ?


----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 29, 2001)

COFFEE  ???, I DON'T DRINK COFFEE YOU... YOU... 

FREAK!!!!! 

   haha lol


----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 29, 2001)

I am only 13 Admiral Sir


----------



## zaza (Dec 29, 2001)

I prefer playing at drouts with you.(checkers sorry I'm dutchspeaking) and "Four in a row".


----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 29, 2001)

SHUT UP AND BE NORMAL!!!!!


----------



## zaza (Dec 29, 2001)




----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 29, 2001)




----------



## level9 (Dec 30, 2001)

I'd rather go back to the "gah" thread.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

lol
I LOVE COFFEEEE he he 
As for the age... you are never too young to serve your country lol 


Zaza -- quit trying to immitate herve, there is only one herve on here, and you are not it lol.


----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 31, 2001)

NO STAY HERE 


GAH!!!


----------



## MACLOVA (Dec 31, 2001)

GAH!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## dani++ (Dec 31, 2001)

LOOOL!


Coffe is the greatest beverage around!

I was not initiated until college, though.


dani++


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 31, 2001)

Well not all coffees are the same 

Personally I hate dripped coffee (aka american, aka french)

I LOVE frapp, and to a smaller degree espresso and capuccino.

Turkish/greek coffee I drink from time to time.


Hey does frapp coffee exist outside of greece in cafs ? It's freeze dried nescaf that is beated in a mixed with sugar and some water making a frothy drink 



Admiral


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2001)

I prefer tea


----------

